# Grönland



## Lary (17. Januar 2002)

Hallo Meeresangler,
Wir planen 2003 Angeln vor Grönland.Hat jemand schon Erfahrung dort gesammelt oder Interesse mitzukommen ???????


----------



## Seehund (17. Januar 2002)

Hallo, ich Grüße Euch hier im Anglerboard.Mein Tipp: achtet auf den Wetterbericht, Eisberge werden hier angesagt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Da habt Ihr aber eine tolle Reise vor Euch, ich denke diese Möglichkeit haben nicht so viele hier aus dem Board.Bin mal gespannt, ob wirkliche Tipps kommen. Aber das mit dem Wetterbericht solltet Ihr nicht ganz ignorieren, man weiß ja nie.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Auf jedenfall viel Erfolg für Euch vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven.

-------------------------------------------------------
Wir Seehunde wissen wo die Dorsche
zu holen sind.
http://www.ms-seehund.de[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Seehund am 17-01-2002 um 10:47.]


----------



## Guen (17. Januar 2002)

Hallo Lary,willkommen im Board 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !Info&acute;s zu Grönland habe ich leider nicht ,aber ich denke die bekommst Du schon noch !Wir haben hier ein paar "Fishingmaniacs" im positiven Sinne ,die graben schon irgentwas aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !Gruss Guen


----------



## havkat (17. Januar 2002)

Moin Lary!
Mannomann...Grönland! Will auch!
Viel kann ich Dir auch nicht erzählen, nur das die begehrteste Beute, im Meer, wohl schwarzer Heilbutt und gefleckter Seewolf ist. Die Wölfe sollen Größen erreichen, daß einem mulmig wird. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Der schwarze Heilbutt wird zwar nicht so groß wie sein Bruder aus´m Atlantik, aber dafür soll er z.T. sehr zahlreich vorkommen.
Ausserdem gibt´s ein hervorragendes Fischen auf Arktischen Saibling. Vom Lachstrolling hab ich auch schon mal was gehört, steckte aber noch in den Kinderschuhen. 
 Grönland  
-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats" und schärfer als Verona Feldbusch)





[2 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von havkat am 17-01-2002 um 21:42.]


----------



## Kunze (18. Januar 2002)

Hallo Lary! Willkommen on Board  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Klingt ja sehr gut. Muß mal meine ganzen Angelzeitschriften durchsuchen und auch das Net. Wir finden bestimmt was, um dir zu helfen. Kann aber etwas dauern, da fahren sicherlich nicht sehr viele Angler hin.

-------------------------------------------------------





  Grüße und Petri Heil vom Norge-Junkie Kunze aus dem Erzgebirge!


----------



## Kunze (18. Januar 2002)

Mir fällt gerade was ein. Habe vor geraumer Zeit mal einen Bericht gelesen. Da angeln Einheimische durch ein Eisloch mit vergammelten Robbenfleisch als Köder auf Eishaie. Wenn sie einen dran bekommen - was gar nicht selten ist - und abzusehen ist, daß der Angler den Kampf gewinnen kann, helfen seine Kollegen und schneiden ins Eis mit Mororsägen ein schönes großes Loch. Habs vor meinem geistigen Auge, war auch mit Bildern. Ich krame gleich am Sonntag.  #h


----------



## Kunze (21. Januar 2002)

Hier gibts paar allgemeine Infos      manta.infowerk.de/groenland    Dann   www.abenteuerreisen.de/wg/gl/index.htm    Klicken auf Shark Fishing       PS: Die Suche gestaltet sich alles andere als leicht.   :c


----------



## Kunze (21. Januar 2002)

Klappe, die 4te:      http://www.um.dk/deutsch/daenemark/enzyklopaedie/kap7/7-1.asp&quot; www.um.dk/deutsch/daenemark/enzyklopaedie/kap7/7-1.asp ; http://www.wetteronline.de/Groenland.htm&quot; www.wetteronline.de/Groenland.htm  #h


----------



## Guest (9. April 2002)

hier ein weiterer Link: http://www.greenland-guide.gl/de/default.htm


----------

